# Logitech G502 Daumentaste programmieren?



## FlyingPC (15. Januar 2016)

Guten Morgen.

Wie kann ich diese Daumentaste programmieren?
Da dort auch kein G davor steht, kann ich sie nicht programmieren? 

Habt ihr Ideen?


----------



## claster17 (15. Januar 2016)

Die Taste kann man doch genauso frei belegen, wie alle anderen Tasten auch. Was hat das mit "G" zu tun?

Ich hatte testweise eine Makro für die Leertaste darauf, um in CSGO leichter zu bunnyhoppen. Dafür muss man allerdings vom mausinternen Speicher auf Software umstellen.


----------



## FlyingPC (15. Januar 2016)

Bei mir funktioniert es in CSGO nicht. Wenn ich diese Taste programmieren möchte, funktioniert es nicht.


Dann werde ich das heute Nachmittag mal ausprobieren.


----------



## FlyingPC (17. Januar 2016)

Danke dir! Hat funktioniert.


----------

